# florida deer



## toyz1972 (Oct 26, 2008)

i moved here last year from pa,hoping to get back into hunting next year.have you guys ever seen a deer in florida.lol,lol,lol.there so small hear i need to buy a 22 mag.but i love to hunt with a bow so im going anyhow.maybe i can get into some hog huntin to.they hunt with dogs here,and i mean everything.kind of weird to me being from PA and all.so i guess ill plan on going back up to pa in rifle season next year to,visit some family and do some huntin.good luck with the rest of the year guys.


----------



## daltonmcgill (Oct 26, 2008)

yeah they hunt with dogs alot here theres alot of huntin clubs my dad yust to own land near st.augistine but he sold that along time ago before i was born lol but u cand find alot of hunting clubs


----------



## daltonmcgill (Oct 26, 2008)

heres a huntin club https://jacksonville.craigslist.org/wan/849952010.html


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Oct 28, 2008)

You better be a good shot with a 22. Right behind the ear is the only place I would consider shooting one with something that small.


----------



## daltonmcgill (Oct 29, 2008)

yeah a 22 aint gonna work i got a 7mm08 and i like it alot


----------



## toyz1972 (Nov 2, 2008)

i was just a joke about the 22 mag.i use a 7600 rem. pump.just never seen deer so little lol.


----------



## switchback (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah the deer her in Texas are smaller than the one's back home in TN.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Nov 3, 2008)

you should see these mtn deer. they aint sittin around gettin fat thats for sure haha


----------



## KMixson (Nov 8, 2008)

They are so small because the gators are so large.


----------

